# WTB:Pheasant



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone know where I can buy pheasnts around the Dover/Canton area? 
Jason


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

We buy birds every year and release them on a farm in Wayne county. There is a place in Edinburg (portage county) that sells birds. It may take you an hour from Canton. Just south of Rt 76 on Rt 18 east. I can PM you the info if you want it.

Al


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Worminator! Please pm me the info!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

There is a place in the are that sells Birds. Let me look for the number for you....


----------

